# Pasir Ris Mangrove and Bukit Timah Hill, Singapore



## gadunka888 (Feb 15, 2010)

Cricket







Beetle Larva







Monster Snail







Assasin bug


----------



## gadunka888 (Feb 15, 2010)

Yay! An adult mantis! Id pls. I think its hierodula







Heron




















Teamwork







Scenery


----------



## BiologicalJewels (Feb 16, 2010)

do you happen to have a closer pic of that cricket in pic No 1?


----------



## gadunka888 (Feb 17, 2010)




----------

